# Back



## Jada (Aug 11, 2012)

I was doing legs today and before I ever start I stretch for like 5-10 min and do 2 exercise light on leg ext just to get the blood flowing and wake up the muscle when I get on my second working set I set my weight to 190lbs and i fked up. When I was lifting with my legs i leaned a little forward and felt the only tightness in my back. I was suppose to sit back and have my back flat . I fked up I never Fk up I always keep a strict form! So I finished my last set and went to hack squats and I couldn't even put a plate without feeling the tightness in my back ! So I decided to leave the gym, I'm not going to force myself and really Fk something up. I was in the gym for only 
25min tops and boom I'm gone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2012)

Part of the game. Foam roll, ice, ibuprofen and some equi block


----------



## Jada (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 11, 2012)

Never stretch before you lift! 

Foam roll or mobility work or both maybe the hips you can stretch if really needed.

To build size and or strength you need to stretch out and tear the muscle with resistance so if you stretch before hand you just took away from you lifting and did what your lifting is supposed to do for you.


----------



## Jada (Aug 11, 2012)

SFG thank u for the great advice !


----------



## Azog (Aug 11, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Never stretch before you lift!
> 
> Foam roll or mobility work or both maybe the hips you can stretch if really needed.
> 
> To build size and or strength you need to stretch out and tear the muscle with resistance so if you stretch before hand you just took away from you lifting and did what your lifting is supposed to do for you.




When, if ever, is the appropriate time to stretch?


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 11, 2012)

In between sets, if pumps are impedind full range of motion. And after workout.

Also, do your leg extensions one leg at the time. Ull get more out of it and ur back is going to thank you.


----------



## Jada (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks lulu!


----------



## DF (Aug 15, 2012)

How's that back doing Jada?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 15, 2012)

I stretch in the morning or Afternoon, never before I lift. Sometimes after I lift, but thats it.

Hope all is well Jada!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 15, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Also, do your leg extensions one leg at the time. Ull get more out of it and ur back is going to thank you.



i tried one legged squats and it didn't work out well


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

Df sorry for the late response :0 my back feels back to normal took a day of just resting and not doing  anything. I need to watch my self with form , like I said I always keep a good form just fked up this time.


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks hockey!! I'm feeling good


----------



## DF (Aug 20, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Df sorry for the late response :0 my back feels back to normal took a day of just resting and not doing  anything. I need to watch my self with form , like I said I always keep a good form just fked up this time.



That's great! Glad it worked its way out.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 20, 2012)

glad your back is back


----------



## Jada (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks my brother!


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad your back is better  back injuries are not fun.. I have to be very careful & not push myself too far or I'm out of commission for days... it sucks !


----------



## Mr P (Aug 21, 2012)

glad your back bro,


----------



## Jada (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys!:x


----------

